# [net-fs] Simular trabajo de Active Directory (Abierto)

## JotaCE

Estimados :

Tengo en el trabajo 150 estaciones de trabajo linux y unas 20 mas windows el asunto es me han pedido la locura de hacer que todos los cristianos logeen su secion de usuario contra un servidor linux (Gentoo claro esta)

He sabido que samba entre sus curiosidades esta emular el trabajo de active directory y por lo tanto podria hacer este ejercicio.

Si alguien tiene alguna experiencia en esto que pueda compartir le estare muy agradecido.

Saludos Cordiales

----------

## pcmaster

Yo nunca he configurado nada similar, pero samba juntamente con ldap debería servir.

Active Directory también necesita un servidor DNS, así que seguramente también necesitarás BIND.

Buscando en Google puedes encontrar cosas como esta: http://www.symantec.com/connect/es/articles/active-directory-and-linux

----------

## JotaCE

Estimados :

Voy a comenzar inslando entonces un servidor dns y creo que tambien necesitaré un servidor dhcp para que asigne ips dinamicamente.

Alguna otra sugerencia sobre que deberia necesitar ?

Saludos

----------

## msardisco

Necesitas un controlador de dominio??

Samba puede hacerlo perfectamente. En el curro, usamos samba para esto. 

En internet hay miles de manuales para que no te rompas la cabeza con la configuracion. Luego, toda la complicacion se remonta a agregar la cuenta de maquina y usuarios en passwd y samba.

Puedes integrarlo con ldap, pero no es estrictamente necesario.

Saludos

----------

## JotaCE

El objetivo final no es solo que los usuarios se firmen contra mi servidor Gentoo, si no que lograr que la carpeta "mis docuemtos" de cada usuario este alojada en el mismo servidor.

Entonces no importe donde se logee mi usuario siempre tendra disponible sus archivos de datos.

Se podrá lograr eso realmente ? no solo se podria en mi mente luego de inyectarme algo bueno ?

----------

## pcmaster

Para eso basta que configures en samba carpetas compartidas.

----------

## msardisco

Si, es posible. 

Lo que recuerdo ahora es que tenes que setear  algunos valores como " logon script = %u.bat " en la conf global. Despues setear los parametros de la etiqueta [netlogon], poniendo el path donde van a estar los .bat. Configurar correctamente la etiqueta [homes] y por ultimo en el archivo netlogon del usuario, mapear el home del usuario que sera tomado como la carpeta del perfil en windows.

Me estan faltando bastantes cosas, pero igual en google podes buscar como configurar samba como PDC.

----------

## JotaCE

Bueno pero vamos por parte (dijo jack el destripador) 

Creo que primero necesito que mis usuarios (windows y/o Linux) se logeen contra un solo servidor ldap, estoy cierto ?

----------

